# New goats are here (pics)



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2011)

I was going to wait to post about it until I got them, but I'm too excited.

You can't replace special goats who meant the world to you, but I have to replace the milk / kids I won't be getting since I lost Hillary and Doodle.

SO....tomorrow we're heading to Defiance, OH to pick up 2-4 new Nubians....I've seen some pics but want to "meet" them before I pick any out.  There are 1 or 2 does in milk and 6 doelings to choose from.  The seller has been breeding Nubians for 30 years and one of the qualities (after production / hardiness) she most emphasizes is a "calm / quiet" attitude.   
She used to show but now her work schedule won't allow her to.  She has some of the best "old school" pedigrees I've seen in a long, long time....hoping for some big, sound girls.  

Leaving at 7am, should (hopefully) be home by noon, pics as soon as possible after that...


----------



## warthog (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck and safe journey


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

Have a fun trip!  Hope you like what you see and can't wait for pics!


----------



## julieq (Jun 4, 2011)

Have a safe journey and congratulations!  The rest of us who've owned Nubians in the past would certainly like to see photographs of what a 'calm' Nubian looks like!  Maybe that's a new breed?!


----------



## Mea (Jun 4, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> Have a safe journey and congratulations!  The rest of us who've owned Nubians in the past would certainly like to see photographs of what a 'calm' Nubian looks like!  Maybe that's a new breed?!


        *snort* !


----------



## KinderKorner (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh congratz! 

I'm picking up my own 3 nubian babies from top champion blood-lines in about a week. Spotted too.  Can't wait can't wait!

Glad we can share this excitement. Too bad you get yours before me. I'm about to go crazy waiting.


----------



## RPC (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats I can't wait to see pictures of the new ones. I hope they don't all have frosted ears.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2011)

Did I say 2 or 3?  

How about 4....

I wanted older (adult) does if possible, she had 2 milkers for sale but the other one didn't produce much.  Soooo...this is Risque - 







She's never going to be a showgirl, but she's solidly built and produces 1g a day.  She's a bit of a pudge, she'll be slimming down some hopefully.

Here are the 3 new kids...because I guess I thought I needed 3 more bottle babies...

Actually, DH fell in love w/ this one:






Her name is potentially "Country Charm's GO-Dacious"  (DH's idea - Sire's name is Game On)

And I thought this little girl had potential....






"Country Charm Rock's _______"  
(ideas? - sire's name is Rock it Man -he's a half bro to my buck, Chaos - dam's side)

But we BOTH wanted this one....Side A






Side B






"Country Charm GO-______"
(I'm a huge Colts fan, thinking either "GO Colts, GO Blue" or some such, since she's blue / white roan.)

#1 and 3 kids are sisters, of triplets....lots of Jacob's Pride in their ped.

eta, yes, darn it, all have frosted ears.  *SIGH*
And...come on and move in, but I'ma make you shovel goat poop.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RPC (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow they look really nice. I like the blue roan one the best. I think the name Go BLUE would be cool. Well have fun with 3 new bottle babies.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 5, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> SO....tomorrow we're heading to Defiance, OH to pick up *2-4* new Nubians


OK, we all knew it would be FOUR!   Congratulations!  Boy, I wish my gallon-a-day girl was fat!


----------



## Snowhunter (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW!!!  I'm seriously drooling over here!!!! They're BEAUTIFUL! Especially the grey roany one.. wow!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2011)

They are all gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## poorboys (Jun 5, 2011)

VERY NICE ROLL, CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 5, 2011)

You did good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## redtailgal (Jun 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2011)

I actually pondered that one....Rock's Roll or some such...

Seriously, I can talk / play goat all day.  Come see me.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 6, 2011)

Good looking girls! I'm not much of a Nubian fan, but Jacob's Pride puts out some really nice goats. I live fairly close to them.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice!  The spotted one looks like a young fawn!


----------



## PJisaMom (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay!!!!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## RainySunday (Jun 6, 2011)

oo, pretty!  Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## Shelia's Bunny Barn (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new additions. Country Charm looks like "Bambi" oh how cute I would of had to renamed it Bambie. Very nice goats, good luck with them


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jun 21, 2011)

Why not "Country Charm Rock's Shamrock" You know, a four leaf clover kind of a charm thing that sticks with the whole rock idea 

They are all BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 22, 2011)

We went with "GO Blue", "GO-Talicious", and "Rock's Bambi" just b/c it was easy...


----------



## LostNation (Jun 23, 2011)

Good lookin' Nubs!  How are they settling in, now that it's a few days later?  Quietly, I hope?  

Solike . . . got any boys that look like your profile pic on here, b'chance?  Area newbie friend's looking for one like that.

& oh yeah - I think my fav is the same one as DH's, too - quality wise, I mean.  But yeah, that painted blue roan whatever you call it girl is flasssssHY!  Reminds me of some of the kids I used to get on a semi irregular basis back in the Nub days.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't have anything for sale at the moment...sorry.

Are they wanting a Nubian or boer?  (He's a % Boer)

Risque still hollers more than I'd like, but not as bad as she did, and is finallllllly getting the routine...sorta.

I will say one thing for the 3 kids...they don't let ANYONE or anything stop them from eating.  I've brought new goats home before who'd starve rather than fight for a place in the chow line.  
Not these lil heifers...they want their food and will knock anyone out of the way...
even me!


----------



## LostNation (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, whew - glad to hear it!  I was worried.

Friend is looking for a moonspotted Nub boy . . . at this moment, anyway.  Last I knew, she was planning on bringing a couple does to be bred to Cheap Wine, Jr., but . . .  by the time breeding season actually gets here, she might have decided she wants a Nigora or something, LOL.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 23, 2011)

You have such beautiful goats Kim.  

By the way, I was just wondering, when is Shawnee due?   I can't wait to see if she has spotted kids....


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)

Shawnee is due July 23rd...same day as a Trace Atkins concert I'm going to, of course.

I saw on FB that her mom (Rosalita) died yesterday, complications from kidding, the kid died as well...same buck Shawnee is bred to.
Her kid was a bl/wh paint.

Sarah....It still cracks me up when you say, Cheap Wine Jr.  
His grandfater died recently, the Ennobled buck Midnight Prince.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 25, 2011)

These goats look lovely - all of them!  Congrats!


----------

